# Abhängigkeiten beim emergen verhindern

## Wallsandfences

Hi,

ich möchte ein Programm mit emerge einrichten (gramofile). Dieses wird via emerge mit fftw 2.1.5-r5 installiert. Ich brauche die Funktionalität nicht, für die gramofile das haben will, dafür aber die hier bereits installierte Version 3.2.3 von fftw.

Wie kann ich fftw 2.1.5-r5 da raushalten, auch bei zukünftigen world-updates?

Bedankt,

Rüdiger

----------

## Necoro

fftw ist geslotted. D.h. du kannst sowohl 2.1.5-r5 als auch 3.2.3 installiert haben

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hallo Necoro, vielleicht versteht das nicht jeder direkt, deshalb hänge ich da noch mal etwas dran.

Nicht jede Bibliothek mit einer höheren Versionsnummer ist einfach eine Weiterentwicklung einer Version mit einer niedrigeren Nummer, die das Gleiche unterstützt. Manchmal macht man irgendwo einen Schnitt und bringt eine neue Version raus, die zur alten inkompatibel ist.Das bekannteste Beispiel dafür ist ja QT.

Also in deinem Fall, wenn ein Programm die Funktionalität von fftw 2 benötigt, dann nutzt es nichts, wenn fftw 3 installiert ist. Deshalb gibt es bei Gentoo Slots (gibt es sonst nur bei BSD, da kommt es auch her). Das heißt, du kannst Version 2 und Version 3 von fftw nebeneinander installieren, ohne das sie sich stören. Version 2 wird unabhängig von Version 3 upgedatet.

Du brauchst also beide Versionen von fftw. Läst sich nicht ändern. Stört auch nicht.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Sun Apr 11, 2010 7:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AmonAmarth

vielleicht sollte noch erwähnt werden, dass man die abhängigkeiten per useflag (ansonsten) nahezu beliebig anpassen kann.

in diesem fall leider nicht, da diese fest definiert sind, siehe /usr/portage/media-sound/gramofile/gramofile-1.6-r1.ebuild

```
RDEPEND="sys-libs/ncurses

        sci-libs/fftw:2.1"
```

Wallsandfences: die 2.1 beschreibt übrigens genau den zuvor genannte slot

----------

